# Giant TCX 2



## trustysteed (21 Jul 2009)

I've been comtemplating buying a cyclocross bike to replace my old MTB commuter and quite like the look of the Giant TCX 2. I already have a Giant SCR 2.0 road bike which I love so I like the Giant brand and feel comfotable with it.

If any of you have a TCX 2, I'd like to get your thoughts on it.

They seem to be about £695 range although trying to track a medium sized one in stock anywhere seems to be quite tough!


----------



## oceanwave (30 Oct 2009)

Hi, did you buy a TCX 2? If so do you like it?


----------



## trustysteed (30 Oct 2009)

hiya, i did buy one about 2 months ago. i'm really enjoying it. I use it for my work commute and it's fast and responsive. the frame has short geometry compared to my SCR 2.0 so you sit more upright which took a little getting used to as you're more stretched out on the SCR. But that helps with the handling as you feel very compact and in control. the grip is great and i feel very secure round corners and in the wet. 

i thought i'd miss my old mtb commuter but now i'd never go back!


----------



## oceanwave (30 Oct 2009)

Do you find it good on the steep hills?


----------



## Dave5N (30 Oct 2009)

What you need is a secondhand Ridley Crosswind.


----------



## oceanwave (30 Oct 2009)

What is the difference between the crosswind and tcx2 on steep hills????


----------



## Dave5N (30 Oct 2009)

Crosswind is better. Especially secondhand ones.


----------



## trustysteed (30 Oct 2009)

oceanwave said:


> Do you find it good on the steep hills?


it's a double as opposed to the triple on my SCR so it's a bit tougher!


----------



## oceanwave (31 Oct 2009)

Was looking at a few threads, there doesnt seem to many good things said about using a cyclecross bike as a commuter/road bike???? Why is this?

I like the position of the brake levers on the flats. I have small hands and i struggle to use the ones on the drops sometimes. 
They look to me as a good all rounder but does anyone else agree with me?


----------



## jpembroke (31 Oct 2009)

Most cross bikes do not come with secondary levers as standard so you'd have to fit them yourself. Also, many cross bikes do not have mounts for bottle cages, racks or mudguards, which is obviously less than ideal for commuting.

I still reckon - having commuted on 6 or 7 different bikes over as many years - that a flat bar hybrid bike is best. Nice upright position, powerful v-brakes, easy to fit mudguards etc. My Planet X Kaffenback was the favourite. Wouldn't want to commute on my 'cross bike unless I had no other choice.


----------



## oceanwave (31 Oct 2009)

Is it possible to get secondary brake levers on a road bike????


----------



## Dave5N (31 Oct 2009)

oceanwave said:


> Is it possible to get secondary brake levers on a road bike????




Yes works same way.


----------



## trustysteed (31 Oct 2009)

My TCX2 came with the secondary brake levers on the bars. It also came with two bottle cage mount points and I've fitted two cages. It has mudguard mount points and I got the Giant store I bought it from to fit some for me. I've added my lights and trip computer as well so now it's all set up for both winter training and commuting.

I had a specialised sirrus elite hybrid last year but sold it as i just didn't get a feel for it. From day one, the TCX has been brilliant to ride and as a commuter is outstanding. It has all the necessary mount points to add what you need to finish it off. I've had it for two months now commuting every day and as I said earlier, I'd never go back to a MTB or possibly even a hybrid for that matter.


----------



## oceanwave (31 Oct 2009)

Hi thanks
Do you find the canti brakes effective???


----------



## trustysteed (31 Oct 2009)

they're not bad but i wouldn't rely on them in a high-speed bracking incident but to knock off a bit of speed and to stop at lights etc, no problems.


----------

